# Fume Hood for a Penny?



## kane333 (Mar 22, 2013)

Anyone near Culpeper, Virginia? 

There is a Baxter Scientific Fume Hood up for Auction and no one is bidding on it. Current price....a penny....

http://rasmuscatalog.com/cgi-bin/mnlist.cgi?rasmus1523/10883


Also, a Fisher Hamilton SafeAire Fume Hood for 2 pennies..... Again. No One Bidding on these.

http://rasmuscatalog.com/cgi-bin/mnlist.cgi?rasmus1523/10891


Lots of Lab Equipment and no one seems to be bidding on these items. So if your interested and live near Culpeper, check out Rasmus Auctions. The lab equipment auction starts closing Wednesday, March 27 at 11 am. I am in no way affiliated with this company, just thought this type of equipment could be useful to some of our members here on GRF.


----------



## Woodworker1997 (Mar 22, 2013)

Looks like the first one just uses filters and recyces the air back into the room.
second one looks like a future rust bucket :lol: 

Derek


----------



## kane333 (Mar 22, 2013)

I agree alot of the items are older models but for a penny? Even a few dollars per item could be worth while to someone who lives near there.


----------



## Smack (Mar 22, 2013)

The SafeAire is top of the line design and the one you want, don't let it slip away. The construction is steel frame with plastic walls inside and will not rust unless you have open acids and no ventilation. With the proper ventilation, fumes will never touch the framework. That is a very nice hood, but you'll also need to address cabinetry and counter top. If you've got the money, and you end up with it, contact the company Nycom, Inc. tell them what you have and price you base cabinets, chemical proof top and ventilation.


----------



## kane333 (Mar 27, 2013)

Unfortunately, I live too far from this auction site or I would have bid on it. It sold for 1 penny.


----------

